# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  O Jay Cutler στην Αθήνα 24 & 25 Απριλίου 2015 !

## Polyneikos

Aπ΄οτι φαίνεται και στο προσωπικο site του Jay Cutler, στις 24-25 Απριλίου, ο Jay θα παρευρεθεί στην Ελλάδα και συγκεκριμένα προσκεκλημένος των BodyBuilding Club!

http://jaycutler.com//appearances/2015/april/

----------


## NASSER

Έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωσή επί ποιου σκοπού θα έρθει? Οι φίλαθλοι που θα μπορούν να τον δουν?

----------


## Polyneikos

Εφόσον τον καλούν τα BBCLUB, προφανώς θα βρίσκεται σε κάποια καταστήματα και πιθανόν και μια προπόνηση.
Γνωρίζω οτι η αρχική πρόθεση ηταν να βρεθεί στον αγώνα της ΝAC ως guest αλλά είχε κλεισμένες εμφανίσεις στην Αγγλία και δεν μπορουσε να έρθει τόσο πίσω ο αγώνας της NAC.

----------


## NASSER

Επομένως μέσα Μαΐου θα τον βρούμε στην Αγγλία  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

Οχι Νσσερ Ελλαδα θα ερθει τον Απριλιο ,το εγραψε ο Κωστας απο πανω δεν ειναι αναγκη να παμε μεχρι την Αγγλια για να τον δουμε τοτε..εκτος αν εννοεις οτι εσυ θα εισαι εκεινη την περιοδο επανω κ θα τον ξαναδεις :01. Smile:

----------


## No Fear

Μακαρι να μπορουσε να ερθει σε καποιον αγωνα...
Ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης και αν μπορεσει,θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι Αθηνα εκεινες τις ημερες! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Μακαρι να μπορουσε να ερθει σε καποιον αγωνα...
> Ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης και αν μπορεσει,θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι Αθηνα εκεινες τις ημερες!


 Ενημερωτικα no fear ηταν προγραμματισμενο να ερθει σαν επισημος καλεσμενος στον δικο μας διαγωνισμο.
 Ομως λογω του οτι δεν μπορουσε να ερθει στις 16 Μαιου ,παρα μονο στις 2 του ιδιου μηνος η νωριτερα , αναγκαστηκαμε λογω του οτι ο διαγωνισμος θα ηταν πολυ νωρις για τους αθλητες να το ακυρωσουμε και να φερουμε στην θεση του τον Markus Ruhl.
 Ομως τα Bodybuilding Club τα οποια ειναι και ο σπονσορας μας ειχαν ηδη καλεσει τον Jay οποτε εγινε συννενοηση να ερθει στα τελη Απριλιου.
 Σιγουρα καποια event με τον ιδιο θα γινουν.Ανακοινωσεις για τις λεπτομερειες θα γινουν συντομα.
 Ατυχης στιγμη για ολους τους φαν καθως θα γινοτανε και σεμιναριο απο τον ιδιο πριν τον διαγωνισμο μας.
 Θα προσπαθησουμε ομως να τον εχουμε ως επισημο προσκεκλημενο, στον διαγωνισμο του Κυπελλου μας τον προσεχη Νοεμβριο.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## goldenera

Σπουδαία νέα, σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι μεγάλο γεγονός η επίσκεψη ενός πολυνίκη Μρ.Ο στη χώρα μας, οπότε πιστεύω πως θα το εκτιμήσουμε και θα τον τιμήσουμε δεόντος μιας και οι fan του στην Ελλάδα (όπως και σε όλο τον κόσμο) είναι πολλοί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Οχι Νσσερ Ελλαδα θα ερθει τον Απριλιο ,το εγραψε ο Κωστας απο πανω δεν ειναι αναγκη να παμε μεχρι την Αγγλια για να τον δουμε τοτε..εκτος αν εννοεις οτι εσυ θα εισαι εκεινη την περιοδο επανω κ θα τον ξαναδεις


Σκοπεύω να είμαι Αγγλία Διονύση...  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile: 
Στην Αθήνα δεν πρόκειται να ποζάρει όπως δεν πόζαραν και άλλοι προσκαλεσμένοι που είχαν έρθει με την ίδια πρόσκληση... Να λέγεται και η αλήθεια για να μην απογοητεύονται οι νεότεροι..

----------


## beefmeup

τυχερος εισαι..κ γω παντα προσπαθουσα να συνδιαζω τα ταξιδια εξωτερικου με διαφορα αλλα πραγματα που μπορει να με ενδιεφεραν :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όλα είναι θέμα συμφωνίας παιδιά, ανάλογα την αμοιβή που προσφέρεται και φυσικά εμπλέκονται μανατζερ.
Τα BB CLUB εχουν φερει αρκετούς επαγγελματιές, άλλοι γδύθηκαν στον χωρο του μαγαζιού ή στην σκηνή, άλλοι όχι.
Εχει να κάνει βέβαια και σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται ο αθλητης, ο δε Jay Cutler επειδή εχει φύγει από το τριπάκι του τεραστιου όγκου, ειναι και εξωαγωνιστικά σε καλή κατάσταση, μιας και πλεον ποντάρει στις εμφανίσεις επι πληρωμεί. Είδωμεν!

----------


## goldenera

Δε θα με πειράξει καθόλου αν δεν ποζάρει αφού τουλάχιστον για εμένα δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο από τον Jay, εφόσον έχει σταματήσει και την αγωνιστική του καριέρα και η φυσική του κατάσταση θα είναι αντίστοιχη (σίγουρα πολύ καλή αλλά με αρκετά κιλά μείον). Πιστεύω πως για κάθε λάτρη του αθλήματος το να δει και να γνωρίσει από κοντά έναν Μρ.Ο (όπως αντίστοιχα είχε γίνει με τον Χιθ), θα είναι μια πολύ όμορφη στιγμή :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

> Ενημερωτικα no fear ηταν προγραμματισμενο να ερθει σαν επισημος καλεσμενος στον δικο μας διαγωνισμο.
>  Ομως λογω του οτι δεν μπορουσε να ερθει στις 16 Μαιου ,παρα μονο στις 2 του ιδιου μηνος η νωριτερα , αναγκαστηκαμε λογω του οτι ο διαγωνισμος θα ηταν πολυ νωρις για τους αθλητες να το ακυρωσουμε και να φερουμε στην θεση του τον Markus Ruhl.
>  Ομως τα Bodybuilding Club τα οποια ειναι και ο σπονσορας μας ειχαν ηδη καλεσει τον Jay οποτε εγινε συννενοηση να ερθει στα τελη Απριλιου.
>  Σιγουρα καποια event με τον ιδιο θα γινουν.Ανακοινωσεις για τις λεπτομερειες θα γινουν συντομα.
>  Ατυχης στιγμη για ολους τους φαν καθως θα γινοτανε και σεμιναριο απο τον ιδιο πριν τον διαγωνισμο μας.
>  Θα προσπαθησουμε ομως να τον εχουμε ως επισημο προσκεκλημενο, στον διαγωνισμο του Κυπελλου μας τον προσεχη Νοεμβριο.
> 
>  Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


Σοφοκλη,σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση.
Το 2013 ημουν ενας απο τους τυχερους που ελαβαν μερος στην προπονηση με τον Heath τοτε,αν και το μυαλο μου ηταν στον Jay.
Μακαρι να μπορουσε να ερθει στον αγωνα σας,θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο για εμας απο την επαρχια να δουμε αγωνα και τετοιον σπουδαιο αθλητη,οπως εγινε και με τον Heath δηλαδη.
Αν καταφερετε και τον φερετε τον Νοεμβριο στον αγωνα κυπελλου,δεν το χανω με τιποτα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aνακοίνωση των ΒΒ CLUB:
*



> Ο αθλητής θρύλος και 4 φορές Mr Olympia JAY CUTLER έρχεται στην Ελλάδα στις 24 και 25 Απριλίου ως επίσημος προσκεκλημένος των BODYBUILDING CLUB.Την Παρασκευή 24 Απριλίου θα κάνει προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο Body Shape, του προπονητή των πρωταθλητών Σταύρου Τριουλίδη και το Σάββατο 25 Απριλίου θα παραθέσει επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο με δωρεάν είσοδο για το κοινό, στο κατάστημα BODYBUILDING CLUB Aγίας Παρασκευής...(...μείνετε συντονισμένοι)

----------


## goldenera

cobra το άκουσες??????????????????????????? Συγχαρητήρια και μπράβο στα BODYBUILDING CLUB που δίνουν στους Έλληνες φιλάθλους την ευκαιρία να δουν από κοντά αθλητές που έχουν σημαδέψει το σιδερένιο άθλημα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Καλώς να μας έρθει :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Έλα ρε Τζέι στην Ελλάδα να μας τρελάνεις :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> cobra το άκουσες??????????????????????????? Συγχαρητήρια και μπράβο στα BODYBUILDING CLUB που δίνουν στους Έλληνες φιλάθλους την ευκαιρία να δουν από κοντά αθλητές που έχουν σημαδέψει το σιδερένιο άθλημα


Καλη φαση,αλλα θα γινεται χαμος..ξερω γω

----------


## Polyneikos

Η προπόνηση απ΄οσο γνωρίζω θα είναι για 20 ατομα που έχουν κερδίσει σε διαγωνσιμό των BBCLUB μέσω facebook.
To σεμινάριο στα BBCLUB της Αγίας Παρασκευής (επί της Μεσογείων) που θα γίνουν το Σάββατο στις 16:00, θα είναι ανοικτά για όλο τον κόσμο.
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι ο κόσμος θα πρέπει να δεί τον Jay απο κοντά , δεν ξέρουμε αν και πότε θα ξαναγίνει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manowar-4

Ο σύγχρονος Σβαρτζενέγκερ, ο 4 φορές Mr. Olympia και ζωντανός θρύλος του Bodybuilding, ο Αμερικανός Jay Cutler, έρχεται στον ΣΠΟΡ FM 94,6 για να τα βάλει με τους «Καμένους Στο Ζέσταμα». 


Τον παγκοσμίου φήμης bodybuilder, Jay Cutler θα υποδεχτούν την Παρασκευή (24/4) στο στούντιο του ΣΠΟΡ FM 94,6 οι «Καμένοι στο ζέσταμα». 


Ο σύγχρονος Σβαρτζενέγκερ, ο 4-φορές Mr. Olympia και ζωντανός θρύλος του Bodybuilding, ο Αμερικανός Jay Cutler, έρχεται στον ΣΠΟΡ FM 94,6 για να τα βάλει με τους «καμένους στο Ζέσταμα», στο τελευταίο μέρος της εκπομπής τους (09:00 - 10:00). 




www.sport-fm.gr/article/o-sugxronos-sbartzenegker-stous-kamenous-sto-Zestama/3083564

----------


## goldenera

Ατυχέστατος ο χαρακτηρισμός 'σύγχρονος Σβαρτζενέγκερ' αναρωτιέμαι ποιός το σκέφτηκε :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιάννη , απο που κι ως πού σύγχρονος Σβαρτζενέγκερ ? απο την συσχέτιση των σωματότυπών τους? απο την δημοτικότητά τους? απο τον αριθμό των ολύμπια που κέρδισαν? 
δυο τελείως διαφορετικά σώματα που χωρίς να πώ ποιός έχει καλύτερες προδιαγραφες , θα πώ κάτι που δεν αμφισβητείτε ,ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ!!

αν τούς είχε απο πιο μπροστα ο Αρνολντ και έπαιρναν αυτοί 7η 8 ολύμπια τότε μπορεί και να έπαιρνε 10 
Γιατι λένε το αγώι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη , δηλαδη ο ανταγωνισμός στην προκειμένη περίπτωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια η εκπομπή του Sport Fm είναι κυρίως ποδοσφαιρική λογικά, δεν ξερουν απο bb, οπότε τον οποιοδήποτε τωρινο με τον Arnold θα τον παραλληλίζανε :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

λογικό είναι εφόσον δεν είναι το αντικείμενο τους , αλλα λένε δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες ?  :01. Razz: 
αλλα το θέμα είναι ότι αυτο μόνο στούς γνώστες κάποιους μπορεί να προκαλέσει εντύπωση , δεν είναι κατι τραγικό , αλλα πουλάει και σαν διαφήμιση , γιατι όταν αναφέρετε το όνομα του πιο γνωστού όλων των εποχών ββερ και όταν λέμε γνωστού δεν αναφερόμαστε μόνο στους γνώστες του ββ αλλα γενικότερα

----------


## sobral

Επειδή τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω κ τα δύο παιδιά, να πω την άποψη μου. Ναι μεν το bbing να μην είναι το αντικείμενο τους όμως (!) είναι απ τους λίγους, για να μην πω οι μόνοι σε αυτό το επίπεδο, που εκτός χώρου (bbing) υποστηρίζουν τόσο πολύ αθλήματα που δεν έχουν απήχηση στην πλειονότητα των φιλάθλων. Ο Πέτρος ήταν ο πρώτος που έφτιαξε σάιτ για πολεμικές τέχνες, σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχε κανένα ενώ τώρα υπάρχουν πάνω από 10. Επίσης έχουν φέρει κι άλλους bbers (Τριουλίδη, Σιδηρόπουλο κτλ) σε έναν σταθμό μεγάλης εμβέλειας κ αυτό μόνο καλό κάνει στο άθλημα. Δεν γράφω για να υπερασπιστώ αλλά για να δούμε τα πράγματα με άλλο μάτι κ με μεγαλύτερη επιείκεια. :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> λογικό είναι εφόσον δεν είναι το αντικείμενο τους , αλλα λένε δεν ήξερες δεν ρώταγες ? 
> αλλα το θέμα είναι ότι αυτο μόνο στούς γνώστες κάποιους μπορεί να προκαλέσει εντύπωση , δεν είναι κατι τραγικό , αλλα πουλάει και σαν διαφήμιση , γιατι όταν αναφέρετε το όνομα του πιο γνωστού όλων των εποχών ββερ και όταν λέμε γνωστού δεν αναφερόμαστε μόνο στους γνώστες του ββ αλλα γενικότερα


+1000
Δηλαδή όποιος πατάει πόδι στην Ελλάδα, θα τον χαρακτηρίζουμε σύγχρονο Arnold? Όταν τον άλλο μήνα η ίδια εταιρεία φέρει τον Γερμανό πως θα τον χαρακτηρίσουν? Arnold 2... ουσιαστικά η ομάδα που δίνει τις κατευθυντήριες οδηγίες για το τι θα παρουσιαστεί, στελεχώνεται από αθλητές και γνώστες του αθλήματος, αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο προσβλητικό και όχι ελαφρυντικό. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέω πως φταίει η εκπομπή του Sport Fm. Πέρσι είχαμε την τύχη να διαβάζουμε την ατάκα NAC universe, o δεύτερος σπουδαιότερος αγώνας μετά το Olympia... καιρός είναι να μπει και ένα φρένο πρώτα από εμάς που ασχολούμαστε στενά με το άθλημα και να μην περιμένουμε από το πουθενά ο κόσμος να δείξει σεβασμό στο άθλημα μας από τη στιγμή που εμείς δεν το προστατεύουμε.

----------


## beefmeup

νομιζω οτι μας φταιει ο γαιδαρος κ κλωτσαμε το σαμαρι εδω περα..
καλο ειναι να λεμε κ του στραβου το δικιο ,που στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ειναι πως γινεται μια καλη κινηση απο καποιον "παραγοντα" του χωρου να φερει ενα αθλητη τετοιου βεληνεκους στην χωρα κ καλο θα ειναι να την στηριξουμε ολοι μας.

ατυχης ο χαρακτηρισμος που δοθηκε αλλα δεν ειναι κ τπτ σπουδαιο μιας κ δοθηκε απο φορεα ασχετο τελειως με τον bodybuilding χωρο ,οποτε υπαρχουν ελαφρυντικα.

αποψη μου να επικεντρωθουμε στο γεγονος που μονο θετικο μπορει να ειναι ,κ να μην κανουμε πικροχολα σχολια ,γενικευοντας μαλιστα κ συσχετιζοντας με ασχετα με το συμβαν αυτο θεματα.

λιγο φρενο οντως δεν κανει κακο.

----------


## goldenera

Παιδιά εγώ έκανα μια απλή αναφορά στη συγκεκριμένη φράση επειδή μου φάνηκε άτοπη χωρίς εμπάθεια και χωρίς να υπονοώ κάτι για τα παιδιά της εκπομπής. Όπως είπε και ο Ηλίας όλοι εμείς που γνωρίζουμε '2 πράγματα' παραπάνω ίσως για το άθλημα μας ξενίζουν πιστεύω τέτοιου είδους φράσης. Δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου την προσπάθεια διαφήμισης του αθλήματος μέσω μιας εκπομπής που παρακολουθεί αρκετός κόσμος με έναν υψηλοτάτου επιπέδου αθλητή, που μάλιστα έχει ορθό και δομημένο λόγο και μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει. Αυτό είναι τελικά και το ουσιαστικό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

συγχρονος σβαρτσενεγκερ απο την αποψη οτι και αυτος ειναι κατοχος του ιδιου τιτλου μερικες 10δες χρονια μετα πολλες φορες ακουμε ιδιου τυπου χαρακτιρισμους δεν βαριεσαι

----------


## sobral

> Παιδιά εγώ έκανα μια απλή αναφορά στη συγκεκριμένη φράση επειδή μου φάνηκε άτοπη χωρίς εμπάθεια και χωρίς να υπονοώ κάτι για τα παιδιά της εκπομπής. Όπως είπε και ο Ηλίας όλοι εμείς που γνωρίζουμε '2 πράγματα' παραπάνω ίσως για το άθλημα μας ξενίζουν πιστεύω τέτοιου είδους φράσης. Δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου την προσπάθεια διαφήμισης του αθλήματος μέσω μιας εκπομπής που παρακολουθεί αρκετός κόσμος με έναν υψηλοτάτου επιπέδου αθλητή, που μάλιστα έχει ορθό και δομημένο λόγο και μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει. Αυτό είναι τελικά και το ουσιαστικό


Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν απάντησα σε κανένα προσωπικά, απλά θέλησα να δούμε το πράγμα πιο σφαιρικά κ πως όλο αυτό μόνο θετικά έχει να φέρει. Goldenera ξέρω πως δεν μιλάς απαξιωτικά κ προσέχεις πως γράφεις οπότε δεν υπήρχε θέμα ποτέ. :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

:03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome: 

Κοινός τόπος για όλους μας η αγάπη για το άθλημα, όπως και με την επίσκεψη του εν ενεργεία Μρ.Ο Phil Heath, έτσι και η επίσκεψη του....μέντορα του :01. Mr. Green:  και πρώην Μρ.Ο είναι το ίδιο σημαντική πιστεύω :03. Thumb up: 




Στο 1ο του Μρ.Ο το 2006 δεν μπορούσε να κρύψει τη χαρά του έτσι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σήμερα έγινε στην Αθήνα ένα αστείο περιστατικό με πρωταγωνιστή τον Τζέυ Κάτλερ 
Σε έλεγχο που έκανε η αστυνομία , η ομάδα ΔΙΑΣ σε διερχόμενο αυτοκίνητο σταμάτησαν τον μρ ολύμπια Τζευ Κατλερ και όταν ζήτησε τα στοιχεία του είπε ότι δεν τα είχε μαζί του και ονομάζετε Τζευ Κατλερ 
και ρωτάει ο αστυνομικός . ο γνωστός? και λέει αυτός αν ενοείς ο μρ ολύμπια ναι αυτός είμαι και τρελάθηκε το παιδί γιατι είναι  ο γιός του κολλητού μου παλιού ββερ που τον ξέρω απο μωρο και με έστειλε αυτη την φώτο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Feth

haha ποσο θα ήθελα να ημουν μπροστα σε αυτό το περιστατικο!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλά απίστευτη φάση και τον λέω να το πείς στο γέρο σου και με λέει άσε το είπα και κόντεψε να πάθει εγκεφαλικό , ο μπαμπας σου λέω τόσα χρόνια κανέναν ολύμπια απο κοντα δεν είδε και εσυ που δεν ασχολείσαι πάνω του έπεσες , αυτό είναι σημάδι και πρέπει να αρχίσεις τα βάρη σύντομα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  τί λες ρε Ηλία, απίστευτη φάση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρευρέθηκα στο Body Shape του Σταύρου Τριουλίδη, όπου ο Jay προπονήθηκε με τους Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο και Σταυρο Τριουλίδη, κάνωντας προπόνηση ώμων.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Παντως αισθητα πεσμενος ο Jay :01. Sad: 
Προφανως κ καλα κανει κ εχει ριξει στροφες,απλα απο fan οπτικη ειναι καπως "στεναχωρο" να το πω ετσι.

----------


## goldenera

Ποιός σκέφτεται να πάει αύριο να τον δει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικά αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια *στην ομάδα και υπευθύνους των BBClub*  που ανέλαβαν να φέρουν στην Ελλάδα τον 4 φορές Mr Olympia και να μπορέσουμε εμείς να τον δούμε από κοντά.


Στην φωτογραφία ο κ. *Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος*, με τον Jay Cutler.



Και μια φωτογραφία με τους *Σταύρο Τριουλίδη* και *Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες στιγμές , και ενοείτε δεν είναι δυνατόν ένας μρ ολύμπια ακόμη και όταν δεν είναι ενεργός και έχει αποσυρθεί αγωνιστικά να είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση που βρισκόταν όταν έπαιρνε τίτλους !!
απλα είναι ο ΄'ιδιος άνθρωπος με τις ίδιες περγαμηνές και γνώσεις και δεν αλλάζει το κύρος του σε καμία περίπτωση έχει πολλα να δώσει και να εμπνεύσει με την παρουσία του και μόνο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες που βγάλαμε μαζί του.

Του λέω έλα να βγάλουμε μια φωτογραφία μαζί..




Τι είναι αυτά του λέω. Κάνε δικέφαλο για τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr !

_(Ιστορία μυθοπλασίας δικιά μου, για τις ανάγκες της φωτογράφησης_  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )




Με τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη



Με τον Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κωστα νομιζω οτι σε τραπεζιους τον εχεις ανετα! :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Κώστα τί εντύπωση αποκόμισες από τον Jay?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστα νομιζω οτι σε τραπεζιους τον εχεις ανετα!


Xρηστο χρωστάω κέρασμα, μόνο και για το άτομο που με συγκρίνεις. Νομίζω όμως ότι με έπαιρνε σε όλες τις πόζες :08. Turtle: 





> Κώστα τί εντύπωση αποκόμισες από τον Jay?


Γιάννη ήταν πολύ cool τύπος, έκανε και κάποιες πλάκες, είχε την υπομονή να φωτογραφηθεί με όλους, εναν προς ένα και γενικά είχε μια πολύ θετική αύρα.
Είναι αθλητής που ξέρει να συμπεριφερθεί άψογα στους fans του. :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Κωστα ευχαριστούμε! Νομίζω είναι φανερό ότι είναι πολύ φιλικός με όλους. Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε ότι ο Jay Cutler είναι από τους καλύτερους Μr O στις δημόσιες σχέσεις.  :03. Thumb up: 

Συγχαρητήρια στα Bodybuilding club και ιδιαίτερα στο κ. Γιάννη Παναγιωτόπουλο, που τον έφεραν στην Ελλάδα. Γνωρίζω ότι οι κ. Παναγιωτόπουλοι έχουν χρόνια επικοινωνία και πολύ καλή σχέση με τον Cutler για επαγγελματικά θέματα, απλά τώρα συνέβει η πραγματοπόιηση της επίσκεψης.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες από την προπόνηση του Jay

----------


## SOLID

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες,μπραβο για το υλικο. :03. Clap: 
Ειναι γεγονος πως ο Jay εχει πολυ καλη φημη και ως προς την συμπεριφορα του γενικοτερα αλλα και ακομα πιο πολυ στους φανς του.

----------


## Nive

Φαινεται πολυ ωραιος τυπος...γενικα μου αρεσει σαν αθλητης και εχω δει αρκετα βιντεο του ειδικα με μασαζ και κανει παντα χαβαλε με τους γυρω του!! 
Σε αντιθεση με τον Χιθ που ακουσα ασχημα λογια απο παιδια που πηγαν να τον δουν. 
Μπραβο σε αυτους που τον εφεραν και ενα ακομη μπραβο στον ιδιο που δειχνει απλος ανθρωπος!!

----------


## Valentino Rossi

Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να έρθει και ο Άρνολντ Ελλάδα!
Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται καλοδιατηρημένος και στο πρόσωπο δεν έχει "σπάσει" σε σχέση με άλλους που είναι άσχημοι από αυτά που πίνανε

----------


## Levrone

Οντως πρεπει να ναι καλός τύπος.

Απο φωτο και βίντεο μια τέτοια εντύπωση δίνει.
Ανεκαθεν, όχι απ τις σημερινές μονο φωτο.

----------


## goldenera

Φτύσαμε αίμα για να πλησιάσουμε να δούμε και να πάρουμε αυτόγραφο πάνω από μια ώρα στη ουρά, αλλά δεν έχουμε συχνά την ευκαιρία να βλέπουμε από κοντά έναν Μρ.Ο οπότε σίγουρα άξιζε τον κόπο. Σοβαρός,απλός, προσιτός, ευδιάθετος μίλησε με θερμά λόγια για την Ελλάδα, για τον δικό μας πρωταθλητή Σιδηρόπουλο που προπονήθηκαν μαζί χθες, αλλά και με ακόμα θερμότερα για τα κεμπάπ μας που τα τίμησε ιδιαιτέρως από ότι είπε :01. Mr. Green:  Πολύς ο κόσμος και ο ίδιος προσωπικά ανέφερε πως θα χαιρετούσε όλους τους φίλους του έναν προς έναν, θα έβγαζε φωτό και θα έδινε αυτόγραφα όπως και έκανε. Σε φόρμα, με λιγότερα φυσικά κιλά από όταν αγωνιζόταν αλλά με μάζα και σχήμα που παρέπεμπε καθαρά σε αθλητή υψηλού επιπέδου.

Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στους ανθρώπους που παίρνουν την πρωτοβουλία προσκαλούν και διαθέτουν αρκετά φαντάζομαι χρήματα για να φέρουν τέτοιους αθλητές και δίνουν την ευκαιρία και σε εμάς τους απλούς φιλάθλους να τους δούμε γεγονός που μάλλον για τους περισσότερους θα ήταν αδύνατο με άλλο τρόπο. Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι αθλητές!

----------


## goldenera

Ξέχασα να πω πως συνάντησα και τον Τόλη στο κατάστημα περίμενε και εκείνος στην ουρά. Εντάξει πρέπει να είναι ήδη σε τρομερή φόρμα αν κρίνω από τα μαγουλάκια του που έχουν υποχωρήσει ελαφρώς προς τα μέσα, και από το μαύρισμα του λες και είναι μέσα Αυγούστου :01. Wink:  Ωραίος ρε Τόλη, καλή συνέχεια στην προετοιμασία σου!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Γιάννη κι εγώ χάρηκα πολύ που σε είδα σήμερα στο σεμινάριο και είπαμε 2 κουβέντες!Κάποια στιγμη θα δοκιμασω και ενα απο τα γλυκά σου! :01. Wink: 
Ένα ευχάριστο κλίμα επικρατούσε  στο Bodybuilding club της Αγίας Παρασκευής παρά τον πολύ κόσμο που είχε μαζευτεί.
Αναμονή 2-3 ώρες μέχρι να πάρουμε όλοι 1 αυτόγραφο και να βγάλουμε μια φωτογραφία απο τον Mr Olympia αλλά άξιζε πολύ τον κόπο διοτι αυτα δεν συμβαίνουν συχνά!
Πολύ αγαπητός και καλό άτομο φάνηκε ο Jay Cutler (πιστευω την ιδια αποψη θα εχουν και οσοι τον ειδαν απο κοντα).Μιλούσε με θετική αυρα, έκανε χιούμορ για τα κεμπαπ γιαουρτλου που εφαγε και του αρεσε, έριξε και κατι ποζες δικεφάλων, γενικά πολύ κομπλέ τύπος!
Τέλος,να πω κι ενα μπράβο στο team του Bodybuilding.club για την ωραία διοργάνωση και την παρουσία του Jay που μας έφεραν να δουμε απο κοντά!
Παραθέτω και την δικιά μου αναμνηστική φώτο με τον Cutler.

----------


## sAVAZz

Ως ενας απο τους νικητες που ειχα κερδισει προπονηση με phill heath και τωρα με τον jay cutler μπορω να πω οτι ειναι η νυχτα με την μερα....ο phil αρκετα αντιπαθητικος σε μενα ουτε φωτογραφιες δεν δεχοταν...με το ζορι εβγαλε 4-5 αντι8ετα ο jay με το που μπηκε στο bodyshape gym αρχισε και εδινε το χερι του σε εναν εναν οποιον εβρισκε μπροστα του και παντα με το χαμογελο...πιστευω αυτο τα λεει ολα...

----------


## No Fear

> Ως ενας απο τους νικητες που ειχα κερδισει προπονηση με phill heath και τωρα με τον jay cutler μπορω να πω οτι ειναι η νυχτα με την μερα....ο phil αρκετα αντιπαθητικος σε μενα ουτε φωτογραφιες δεν δεχοταν...με το ζορι εβγαλε 4-5 αντι8ετα ο jay με το που μπηκε στο bodyshape gym αρχισε και εδινε το χερι του σε εναν εναν οποιον εβρισκε μπροστα του και παντα με το χαμογελο...πιστευω αυτο τα λεει ολα...


Ειχες κερδισει με τον Heath και δεν πηγες?Ρωταω γιατι ειχα κερδισει και εγω αλλα δεν σε θυμαμαι στην 4αδα.

----------


## sAVAZz

Ημουν ναι ...με ειχαν ενημερωσει οτι ειχα κερδισει αλλα επειδη ειχα και σπασμενο καρπο ειπα αν μπορει να παρει καποιος την θεση μου και απλα να ερχομουν να εβλεπα...προπονηση κτλπ δεν εκανα...  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## No Fear

Κριμα,θα τα λεγαμε τοτε απο κοντα.Να σου πω την αληθεια,περα απο το οτι θα τον εβλεπες απο κοντα,δεν εχασες και τιποτα,στην αρχη του καναμε ο καθενας απο μια ερωτηση οσον αφορα την προπονηση και μετα εκανε μονος του προπονηση.
Ειλικρινα,δεν τρελαθηκα,αν τοτε ηταν ο Jay,θα ειχα σαλταρει μιας και παντοτε ηταν ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης!!!

----------


## Nive

No fear μέσα είσαι!!  :01. Wink:  

Ας αφήσουμε το τουπέ ή όχι του Χιθ και ας επικεντρωθούμε στον γ@μ@τό (όπως όλα δείχνουν) Jay ο οποίος ακόμη και δημοσιοσχεσήστικα να το είδε-μιας και προωθεί τα προϊόντα του-πάλι λογικό να είναι τόσο ανοιχτός στον κόσμο. Εμένα προσωπικά μου έκανε εντίπωση πως από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος ήταν μέσα στο χαμόγελο και ευδιάθετος-δεκτικός στις φωτό με ΤΟΣΟ κόσμο.  :03. Bowdown: 
και πάλι μπράβο στον ίδιο αλλά και σε αυτούς που τον έφεραν!!  :03. Clap: 
savazz respect φίλε...λίγοι θα σκεφτόντουσαν έτσι!

----------


## sAVAZz

> Κριμα,θα τα λεγαμε τοτε απο κοντα.Να σου πω την αληθεια,περα απο το οτι θα τον εβλεπες απο κοντα,δεν εχασες και τιποτα,στην αρχη του καναμε ο καθενας απο μια ερωτηση οσον αφορα την προπονηση και μετα εκανε μονος του προπονηση.
> Ειλικρινα,δεν τρελαθηκα,αν τοτε ηταν ο Jay,θα ειχα σαλταρει μιας και παντοτε ηταν ο αγαπημενος μου αθλητης!!!



ναι ακριβως ετσι!!!την προπονηση την παρακολουθησα κτλπ. αλλα δεν ξετρελαθηκα με τπτ!!! τουλαχιστον δεν στεναχωρεθηκα που ημουν χτυπημενος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

δεν πειραζει ολο και καποιον θα ξαναφερουν για προπονηση ελπιζω να εχω την ευκαιρια να ξανακερδισω!!!

πς: μεχρι τωρα εχω κερδισει με phill heath ,Σιδηροπουλο και τωρα jay cutler  οποτε ετσι πως με παει τον επομενο ολυμπια τον εχω στο τσεπακι μου χααχχαχα

----------


## Nive

....δεν παίζεις κανένα τζόκερ??  :01. Razz:

----------


## sAVAZz

τπτ εκει δεν κουνιεται φυλλο!!!!!μονο στα bbclub τα παιρνω!!αν βαλεις και τον διαγωνισμο με το insane ειμαι στο 4/4  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## No Fear

Εισαι ωραιος!Φιλος ειχες κερδισει με τον Nunn,με τον Σιδηροπουλο αλλα δεν μπορεσε να παει.
Εγω αυτη την φορα δεν επαιξα γιατι δεν θα μπορουσα να παω.
Στον Heath τοτε ειχα πει οταν μιλησαμε λιγο πως ειμαι οπαδος του Jay,και μου λεει ''Oh yeah?''.
Τι μας τωρα ρε μεγαλε δηλαδη...χαχαχαχαχα
Οπως και να εχει,ο Jay απο οσα ειδα και διαβασα,ηταν οπως ακριβως τον ειχα δει και σε αλλες αντιστοιχες εκδηλωσεις στο εξωτερικο,πολλα μπραβο του.
Ελπιζω και ευχομαι να συνεχισει με την ιδια επιτυχια στην συνεχεια και θα ηθελα να μπορουσε ο ανθρωπος να κανει καποια στιγμη οικογενεια γιατι αφιερωσε τοσα χρονια την ζωη του στο αθλημα με ελαχιστη προσωπικη ζωη. :01. Sad:

----------

